# The Disconnect, and The Connection



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

"I feel like that ocean," I thought,
As I sat cross-legged on a beach,
Hoping for some wave, any wave, to wash me away.
"Lord knows you could never walk on it.
And what the hell do you mean you _feel_ like the ocean?"
"I mean it's me," I replied,
Tongue tied by my own mind,
Hoping for some wave, any wave, to wash me away.
"You're still not giving me an answer.
Why can't you ever just give me an answer?"
"What's to answer?" I thought,
Mulling over millions of possibilites,
Hoping for some words, any words, to make it stop. 
"I just want some kind of response.
Something logical I can take away from this."
"See that wave?" I asked,
"Reaching up and falling down,
"Hoping for something, anything, to feel it?
That is me."

"Owen, Owen! I just asked if you could help me with the trash. Didn't you hear me?"
"Sorry, babe."

*And the Connection*

It's when I'm crying, shaking, and the world is spinning,
That I stare into her eyes
And finally feel connected.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Powerful.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

spectacular.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Wish I could write real poetry. I like your work.


----------

